# Lyft Cheats Us Out of PT... always confirm w/ your passenger



## BaconChapstick (Mar 23, 2016)

What's your experience? I suggest we all confirm Prime Time % with passengers.

Last week I accepted a trip from LAX with unmistakable PT pink boxes covering the entire airport. Drive to Laguna feeling good, expecting a $80-90 fare since pax confirmed he agreed to a 25% PT fare increase.

I drop him off, no PT. Base effing fare. 

Two emails to Lyft support remain unanswered in the 8 days since it happened.

Once a hopeful company, now scam artist scum.

Anyone else have stories of pax confirming PT increase yet you nothing?


----------



## sef (Feb 24, 2016)

Lax will have pink squares and won't be surging. Check yourself by logging in rider mode and see. I've done it when the app has shown dark pink at the airport and there's no surge when I log in as a rider. Lyft is tricky.


----------



## 1mrpeek (Dec 29, 2016)

tricky, or impossible?? I'm all over LA all time - 280 rides w/ only PT pay once!! I feel like it's BS !!!


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Not a bad idea to ask pax if they agreed to pay pt. I hate sitting in red getting nothing then randomly be in some suburb not even close to a busy spot and get a ping then notice at the end it was 25% pt or more. Shocking because there is no way you would think some far out area actually had pt.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I agree, its becoming ridiculous! Its greed!! Someone needs to blow up LYFT headquarters with phone calls too get an answer!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> I agree, its becoming ridiculous! Its greed!! Someone needs to blow up LYFT headquarters....


We may all think it, but please don't put into words that can't be taken back. Cost for a Terrorist Threat can cost you 52 weeks of anger management classes and 1 year in the county jail.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

I don't think I've even had a Prime Time ride with Lyft in over 4 months. Also in Pittsburgh those PT zones are so small I can't even see them on the map. Every time I was in the PT zone, the request came from outside.


----------



## HakunaMatata (Jan 2, 2017)

kinicky21 said:


> Not a bad idea to ask pax if they agreed to pay pt. I hate sitting in red getting nothing then randomly be in some suburb not even close to a busy spot and get a ping then notice at the end it was 25% pt or more. Shocking because there is no way you would think some far out area actually had pt.


----------



## HakunaMatata (Jan 2, 2017)

You can clearly see here that there is no quoted pt for the passenger. They have to type in a destination to get a price estimate, which means we as drivers can no longer double-check pt for accuracy. Funny how this just started happening right before NYE


----------



## HakunaMatata (Jan 2, 2017)

I also wrote Lyft about this and they told me that PT changes second by second so it can't be tracked. I think they want to advertise to drivers high PT to keep drivers out there. Also at the same time charge the passenger for a lesser PT, so that way the passenger will feel that Lyft is cheaper than UBER. This gives Lyft the perception of being the good guys, while at the same time giving drivers guaranteed hours to keep drivers from driving with uber.


----------



## HakunaMatata (Jan 2, 2017)

For some of you newbies out there. If you make more than the guaranteed amount in any hour, make sure you disqualify the hour by logging off for 11 mins out of the hour. That way it you can maximize your earnings. 
Example. 30 hourly guarantees. 2 hours. 1hour you make 5 bucks, so they owe you 25 dollars (minus there cut). 2 hour your ride nets you 55 bucks. They owe you nothing for hourlies because you averaged 30 dollars for 2 hours. But if you disqualify the 2nd hour (if time allows) by logging off for 11 mins out of the hour, then they owe you 25 for the 1st hour. 
Your grand total earned will be 5+55+(the 25 they owe you) =$85 minus there cut. 

Work out your own strategy with this method to maximize earnings.

LYFTs idea is to have you on AVG hourlies to keep you on the road while it's not busy. So you do one ride per hour all week and think you're getting a good $200 bonus, and you basically give it all back when it gets busy and you're doing PT rides in the same $$ amounted Avg hourly bracket. If that makes any sense to you, try it. It works. I do it all the time


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hakuna that's awesome. I never thought about just purposely disqualifying myself. Not sure if Chicago is different but say it's 26$ hr guarantee we have to have two rides in that hour in order for it to count. Most of the time it's useless because two rides in an hour is hard to get sometimes and also you need to have both min rides then hope for no other rides. 

Also maybe it's just Chicago but I found 25% pink area and requested a ride put in the intersection in the middle of the pink and hit request lyft. Verified I wanted it even though I was so far from the hood said yes and then it popped up and told me 25% guaranteed rate are you sure? I swear though I tried that last night and it didn't work for nothing.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

The entire Let-Down-Lyft platform is one great big pyramid scheme -- not sure why anything they do comes as a shock to anyone.


----------



## HakunaMatata (Jan 2, 2017)

kinicky21 said:


> Hakuna that's awesome. I never thought about just purposely disqualifying myself. Not sure if Chicago is different but say it's 26$ hr guarantee we have to have two rides in that hour in order for it to count. Most of the time it's useless because two rides in an hour is hard to get sometimes and also you need to have both min rides then hope for no other rides.
> 
> Also maybe it's just Chicago but I found 25% pink area and requested a ride put in the intersection in the middle of the pink and hit request lyft. Verified I wanted it even though I was so far from the hood said yes and then it popped up and told me 25% guaranteed rate are you sure? I swear though I tried that last night and it didn't work for nothing.


Yeah because Lyft is being shady bro. When I told them about they're self, they finally just stopped replying to me. I lost out on money last night messing round with Lyft. Switched to Uber and made 200 bucks in 5 rides. I made 150 with Lyft and did about 12 rides. I'm done bro. I'd rather deal with Uber because at least I KNOW what I'm getting. Feel me?


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

HakunaMatata said:


> Yeah because Lyft is being shady bro. When I told them about they're self, they finally just stopped replying to me. I lost out on money last night messing round with Lyft. Switched to Uber and made 200 bucks in 5 rides. I made 150 with Lyft and did about 12 rides. I'm done bro. I'd rather deal with Uber because at least I KNOW what I'm getting. Feel me?


Yeah I hear ya. I just hate the fact of not having an in app tip. I usually get 50 bucks a week with tips. For 20-30 hours a week it's nice. Lyft is definitely becoming shady though. The cancellations at 4 minutes and 50 seconds are killing me. That's got to be lyft passing your ride onto someone who freed up closer. I can't imagine so many pax waiting just under 5 minutes of enroute time and cancelling and recording.


----------



## Gregg C McCoy (Jan 2, 2017)

kinicky21 said:


> Yeah I hear ya. I just hate the fact of not having an in app tip. I usually get 50 bucks a week with tips. For 20-30 hours a week it's nice. Lyft is definitely becoming shady though. The cancellations at 4 minutes and 50 seconds are killing me. That's got to be lyft passing your ride onto someone who freed up closer. I can't imagine so many pax waiting just under 5 minutes of enrout


----------



## HakunaMatata (Jan 2, 2017)

kinicky21 said:


> Yeah I hear ya. I just hate the fact of not having an in app tip. I usually get 50 bucks a week with tips. For 20-30 hours a week it's nice. Lyft is definitely becoming shady though. The cancellations at 4 minutes and 50 seconds are killing me. That's got to be lyft passing your ride onto someone who freed up closer. I can't imagine so many pax waiting just under 5 minutes of enroute time and cancelling and recording.


It's my understanding that tips are included in guaranteed hours. So 5dollar ride plus 10 dollar tip is 15 dollars toward your guaranteed hours. I make a good amount of tips with both companies. Uber is just in cash, which is better for me


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

That's if ya get lucky and get lyft guarantees. Got em 5 months straight and nothing going on 3 weeks now.


----------

